# Gigaset VoiP phone



## lemuzz (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Guys. My Gigaset C530 VoiP phone wont make or receive calls. It had been previously been working fine. The handset display shows the image of a phone with a X below it, meaning it can't see either the phone modem or the router. I have checked cables and reset the TP link modem router. Any idea where I should start looking?


----------

